# Centennial and citra in combination?



## Nodrog (26/6/13)

Am planning an Apia, with the 4 C's 
Og 1065
Bittering with Columbus 60 min to around 25 ibu
Cascade and centennial at 10 and 5 min to get it up to 65 ibu ( yes, that's heaps!)

Then flame out and dry hop with 25g each of centennial and citra.

Am I creating an Undrinkable monster, or are centennial and citra a reasonable combo?

Thanks


----------



## seamad (26/6/13)

great together


----------



## Phoney (26/6/13)

Sounds great but I would at least double the dry hop amount.


----------



## slash22000 (26/6/13)

You could also consider adding some Columbus to your flavour/aroma additions. It's awesome and a great counterpoint to the super fruits you'll get from Citra/Centennial.


----------



## Bizier (26/6/13)

yes please


----------



## stakka82 (26/6/13)

I reckon leave the Columbus as is. Everything else sounds great. Citra and centennial are two of my favourite hops, match made in heaven!


----------



## Yob (26/6/13)

Plane ticket purchased


----------



## Nodrog (27/6/13)

Righto, getting it done tomorrow, feedback like that and 3 weeks can't come around quick enough!


----------

